

ZX Spectrum Implemented on an FPGA - icanicant
http://mikestirling.co.uk/2010/09/zx-spectrum-on-altera-de1-teaser/

======
samlittlewood
If this sort of thing tickles your fancy, then have a look at
<http://www.fpgaarcade.com>

Several implementations of classic arcade games and home micros are available,
and Mike is just finishing up a board for these sort of projects.

------
iuguy
On the World of Spectrum forums there's been some interesting posts on
Spectrums that are slowly dying. For those that don't know, the ULA was a
custom chip and can't be replaced. FPGA technology allows the spectrum to live
on in an (albeit emulated) hardware form.

~~~
some1else
I've got two back home. Is there some reason the ULA will eventually die on
it's own, or are they safely stored in the closet for the generations to come?

~~~
varjag
All electronics is bound to die as it ages, due to latent chemical reactions.
Chances are, ULA will last longer when unused.

One problem with Sinclair ULAs is that, unlike e.g. logic gate or CPU they
can't be readily replaced by a commodity component. ULA is custom-mask chip
produced by order in small quantities, the key issue here is scarcity.

------
binarymax
Thanks for the link. Last month I found a gem in a charity shop - a first
edition of Introducing Z-80 assembly by Mr. Sinclair. Only cost me 10p!

~~~
Isofarro
by Ian Sinclair. Not related to Sir Clive Sinclair.

------
luu
Dang! I should have archived the source to the Sega FPGA system I made as a
senior design project. At the time, it required a relatively expensive FPGA,
but that was a decade ago; it would probably fit on an el-cheapo FPGA
nowadays.

------
z303
Nice to see, other people have done similar things for the Amiga [1] and Atari
ST [2][3]

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimig> [2]
<http://hackaday.com/2010/01/07/suska-open-source-atari-st/> [3]
<http://hardware.atari.org/vhdl/vhdl.htm>

------
spitfire
There's also this "Pimp my spectrum":
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KegY8YIzQ4>

------
flexd
I actually have one of these sitting right next to me as a i comment along
with a original manual.. Too bad i don't have a TV to hook it up to :-(

~~~
pmjordan
Video capture adapters are pretty cheap these days.

~~~
flexd
Oh? The problem is that the color TV i have (a older phillips 20" CRT) does
not seem to be able to pick up the signal. It worked fine on a really old
black and white tv we had earlier. Toobad someone decided to throw it out at
some point..

~~~
pmjordan
You might be able to find someone on the web who has successfully used their
ZX with a specific video capture device. Then buy that same one.

------
rbanffy
Very cool! I wish it had NTSC composite video...

~~~
timthorn
You'll be wanting the Timex Sinclair 2068, then...

~~~
rbanffy
Right. It was also prettier than the Spectrum.

I think the PC keyboard and the VGA monitor take away part of the fun.

But I am the guy who wants to build a Symbolics keyboard for his PC. I am not
an example of sanity.

